# Northern Asylum, annex and boiler house, April and May 2011



## lost (Apr 23, 2011)

R0011056 by zenithfivenine, on Flickr

Visited with V70, I thought this place was still in use, wouldn't have known about it were it not for his keen derelict building senses. 
The annex was built at around the same time as the main hospital, in the mid 1800s. Latterly I think it was used as an addiction rehabilitation unit and to treat eating disorders. My aunt was sent here to recover from anorexia in the early 1980s.




R0010980 by zenithfivenine, on Flickr

It has quite a lot of personal belongings inside, not related to the hospital but to the people who started an abortive restoration/conversion project.




R0010986 by zenithfivenine, on Flickr

From the air




R0010995 by zenithfivenine, on Flickr

One room has been converted, not to my tastes... There's a mess of pigeon and buzzard feathers on the floor, I wonder which came off better.




R0011024 by zenithfivenine, on Flickr

Rude dolphin.




R0011027 by zenithfivenine, on Flickr

Flying saucer light fitting.




R0011044 by zenithfivenine, on Flickr

Lots of obscure old engine pistons and rings sit in foosty boxes in the ground floor.




R0011023 by zenithfivenine, on Flickr




R0010982 by zenithfivenine, on Flickr

Some of the plaster had been stripped off for damp proofing, completed in 2006.




R0011036 by zenithfivenine, on Flickr

Main staircase.




R0011034 by zenithfivenine, on Flickr

Cornices, upstairs hall.




R0011050 by zenithfivenine, on Flickr

Dumb waiter in the old fashioned basement kitchen, no stainless steel here. It must have closed long before the main hospital did in 2000.




R0011045 by zenithfivenine, on Flickr

Old cigarette packet in the basement.




R0011066 by zenithfivenine, on Flickr

Sketchy fire escape. It was tried of course.


----------



## lost (Apr 23, 2011)

*Boiler house*




R0011077 by zenithfivenine, on Flickr




R0011132 by zenithfivenine, on Flickr

The boiler house is pleasingly old fashioned, built in the mid 1930s and not updated much since.




R0011084 by zenithfivenine, on Flickr




R0011097 by zenithfivenine, on Flickr

Particularly after I've been in.




R0011103 by zenithfivenine, on Flickr

CRT graveyard.




R0011111 by zenithfivenine, on Flickr




R0011121 by zenithfivenine, on Flickr

Sight gauges




R0011128 by zenithfivenine, on Flickr

There used to be a lot more hospital tat stored in here, and power. Sadly the power's gone - me and rjg_scotland had fun testing the chairs a few years ago.




R0011133 by zenithfivenine, on Flickr

Not sure why it says 'DANGER', it seemed quite sturdy.




R0011141 by zenithfivenine, on Flickr

Control panels are about the most modern items in there.


----------



## King Al (Apr 23, 2011)

Great pics Lost! the boilers are fantastic


----------



## Snips86x (Apr 23, 2011)

Fantastic find and great images


----------



## lost (Apr 23, 2011)

The boilers are pretty impressive, made in 1936!

Here's a photo of the hospital.




R0011172 by zenithfivenine, on Flickr


----------



## lazyurbexer (Apr 23, 2011)

Was that dolphin still inflated when you found it?


----------



## lost (Apr 23, 2011)

Aye it was.


----------



## tommo (Apr 23, 2011)

ah i like that, the boiler house is really special as well, cheers fella


----------



## susanmackem (Apr 24, 2011)

love your pics, some luk quite spooky


----------



## Cuban B. (Apr 24, 2011)

It's a nice place, anything hospitally left behind?


----------



## lost (Apr 25, 2011)

There's a derelict wing of the main hospital still untouched.


----------



## shadowman (May 14, 2011)

Boilerhouse is great.
I think the type of boiler is what is called a " Lancashire Boiler" .
I used to work in the NHS as a Boilerman on night shift.
Always love to see pictures of old boilers ;-)


----------



## Woofem (May 14, 2011)

lovely work


----------



## dobbo79 (May 14, 2011)

Great Pics...
Not sure of the big stuffed bear though


----------



## Cuban B. (May 15, 2011)

Loojks shit amte


----------



## lost (May 15, 2011)

Poor man's Broomhill.


----------



## waley_bean (May 18, 2011)

Aww the bear looks so sad I want to home him. lol. It must be strange to see so many personal belongings still around?


----------



## lost (May 18, 2011)

It was a bit strange, my main concern being that the house wasn't as disused as I thought.

Here are a few shots from the intact part of the main hospital block




Ward by zenithfivenine, on Flickr




Basement level corridor by zenithfivenine, on Flickr




Royal Wedding by zenithfivenine, on Flickr




Main block (2006) by zenithfivenine, on Flickr

The current view, that of a building site and a shell of a building is too depressing


----------



## Cuban B. (May 18, 2011)

That tiled corridor's one to rival Stoneshouse's. I notice the annexe and the Super's share quite a few similar details inside. I wonder if they were both designed by the same architect.


----------

